# What kind of tree



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

A long and fun month and one-half. The adventure started with a trip to Canada’s North West Territories. We were so fart north the Northern Lights were South of us. What a display, but it wasn’t dark enough to see till after 1:30 AM. We were *crazy *enough to stay up for two nights to go outside in -25C to watch them. And yes the ice truckers were out. To get to my friends house we drove one and one-half hours on an ice road. Another world of its own. Amazing; but, we didn’t see any Growlers or maybe that was a good thing.

The next part brings me to my question. Upon returning to Japan we made a trip to Northern Japan and the cherry blossoms were in full bloom. 

This is the first time that I can remember seeing blossoms with green inside. Any idea what kind of tree this tree is? One thought is a plum tree. The trunk is interesting as if it were several trees that grew together. Does anyone have an idea what it is? (Last 5 pictures)

It is a single tree on the edge of an apple orchard.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No clue Steve. I've never seen a fruit tree with bark like that. Maybe it's because it is old but I can't say for sure. There appear to be fruit buds on the branches around the flower clumps. I have 3 cherry trees, one plum, 3 apple trees and a pear and it doesn't resemble any of those.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

How "far" North were you... lol The Mounties might take exception to that action.
Just kidding and hope you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve; haven't heard back from my freind yet (it's Sat 8:00AM here) but did my own checking and came up with this possible:
Viburnum _opulis_ 'Snowball tree'
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8rrHRmPWUB4/UZZgnTKRfoI/AAAAAAAAaWE/Pb32wVkYTCo/s1600/WHITE+BUSH.jpg

Is that it?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops 'i' before 'e' except after 'c'... friend


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The search engine's outta be smokin' about now


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe an ornamental crab apple!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> No clue Steve. I've never seen a fruit tree with bark like that. Maybe it's because it is old but I can't say for sure. There appear to be fruit buds on the branches around the flower clumps. I have 3 cherry trees, one plum, 3 apple trees and a pear and it doesn't resemble any of those.


Chuck thank you for the reply. It didn't seem to be that old of a tree. I thought the shape was very interesting. I looked up olive tree blossoms on the Internet, there is a large variety; one type looked very similar. However, the leaf looks different, this tree the leaves are slightly broader. I also looked up plum blossoms; both the olive and plum varieties have blossoms that look very similar. The bark, in particular the shape of the trunk looks like the olive tree picture. 

Regardless, I am confident that it is a fruit bearing tree because of the way it had been pruned. It was also in an orchard, though that alone doesn't make it a fruit bearing tree. I suppose I will have to wait for summer to see what it is.
Maybe someone else will recognize it.
Steve
PS. Your country is very beautiful and adventurous. I would love to visit again!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Steve; haven't heard back from my freind yet (it's Sat 8:00AM here) but did my own checking and came up with this possible:
> Viburnum _opulis_ 'Snowball tree'
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8rrHRmPWUB4/UZZgnTKRfoI/AAAAAAAAaWE/Pb32wVkYTCo/s1600/WHITE+BUSH.jpg
> 
> Is that it?


That is possible, but if I recall there was only ball of blossoms.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Maybe an ornamental crab apple!


Mike
That is quite possible. Are there crab apple varieties that are edible? The tree is in the middle of the Japanese apple industry where there are tens of thousands apple trees.

Your blossoms and leaves look very similar. I suppose we will have to wait to late summer.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Could it be a tree that the orchardists use for pollinating?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Garyk said:


> How "far" North were you... lol The Mounties might take exception to that action.
> Just kidding and hope you enjoyed your trip.


As far north as the Arctic Ocean. I think the ice roads we were on are national highways, but don’t quote me. Maybe one of our Canadian friends on here can answer that. I am certain the government pays for the maintenance. In places where it gets too bumpy, they bore a hole in the ice and pump water on the road. They keep them snow plowed and at times run a special scraper to help with traction. They also put up the road signs in the winter and take them down when it thaws. They also manage the weight limits. The weight limit of 64 metric tons is quite a bit.


Steve
PS. If you happen to be first out before snow plow, most likely you will have to stop and clean the snow out of the air filter. It is very dry powder and it will completely stop up the filter, and the engine compartment is not warm enough to melt it.
Like I said it is another world.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Could it be a tree that the orchardists use for pollinating?


James
Good thinking! That is a possible explanation, but it wasn’t an apple tree. They use to hand pollinate the king blossom and pick the others off. They would dry the plucked blossoms under lights and then collect the dried pollen in a jar for the next days work. They still pick the unwanted blossoms off, less people are hand pollinating now and have gone to using bees; imagine that. However, with the bee population dying off they may have to return to that tedious task.

I will investigate your theory the next trip to the apple area. LOL maybe we should make this a contest.
Steve


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Possibly a white apple variety..

White apple-tree flowers with blue sky background stock photo


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Crab apples are commonly used to make jelly and I think some people make wine from them.

Glad you enjoyed your trip Steve. Obviously they plow the snow off the roads so you can see where the road is and drive without getting stuck but it is also to keep the ice frozen. With snow cover it could start thawing out from the bottom up. If we get snow cover here before it gets cold the ground won't freeze all winter long. Some years it freezes a little first and then thaws back out under the snow cover later.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Possibly a white apple variety..
> 
> White apple-tree flowers with blue sky background stock photo


Bill
You may have the winning entry here. There are white apples up there. However, two Japanese who own apple orchards could not identify it. I'm going back there in a couple of weeks and do more inquiring. I will take more pictures too.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Crab apples are commonly used to make jelly and I think some people make wine from them.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip Steve. Obviously they plow the snow off the roads so you can see where the road is and drive without getting stuck but it is also to keep the ice frozen. With snow cover it could start thawing out from the bottom up. If we get snow cover here before it gets cold the ground won't freeze all winter long. Some years it freezes a little first and then thaws back out under the snow cover later.


Crab apple is a possibility too. Perhaps thats the winner. 

For others reading this thread and are not familiar with the severe cold (-35 through -40's for the high). The people who drive the ice roads say they all prefer a snow packed road, its less dangerous. Up there it appears snow covering doesn't provide much insulation. I'm sure you all remember they have a month of no sun up there. 

The buildings have no foundations because of the permafrost. The buildings are placed on multiple jacks which must be maintained continually. I post a picture when l get on the computer. 

Another interesting tid-bit there are no water mains or sewer mains. They would freeze. They have a water truck that delivers everyday. The honey wagon comes each day also. There are two holding tanks in a heated utility room. There is a float in the honey tank to shut off the water pump so the tank doesn't run over. They are on call 24-7. Both trucks are keep in a heated shed.

PS 
One other thing on the ice road. When the snow starts to melt end of May/June the water flows on top of the ice and the road is still open. My friend told me he has seen people on the road with 2 foot of water on it. He said he wouldn’t drive on it then.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> One other thing on the ice road. When the snow starts to melt end of May/June the water flows on top of the ice and the road is still open. My friend told me he has seen people on the road with 2 foot of water on it. He said he wouldn’t drive on it then.


That would be interesting..... I would not drive on a road, in a sedan, that had 2 feet of water on bitumen....18 wheelers, maybe.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> That would be interesting..... I would not drive on a road, in a sedan, that had 2 feet of water on bitumen....18 wheelers, maybe.


LOL nor I. Thats craziness you could float a boat in that. :nhl_checking: I dont think the 18 wheelers would either that late in the year. I dont think they drive sedans on the ice roads, I could be wrong (been wrong before). All are 4WD of some type; usually large pickups with toppers or small trucks.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

could be some sort of Hybrid where species are grafted together.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Garyk said:


> could be some sort of Hybrid where species are grafted together.


That is a possibility too.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

*More Pics/info on Mystery Tree*

Here are the latest pics of the mystery tree. I have been told on good authority from two different apple farmers: the farmer in his 70’s and over 50 years in the business tells me this it a black plum tree, the kind of plum we get prunes from. His son who is in his 50’s and over 30 years in the business tells me it is cherries.

Not ever seeing a black plum tree I cannot argue against that. However, cherries usually have dual or trio stems. The last picture shows a trio stem pattern. The leaves look similar to cherry. I do not know what black plum leaves look like. No do I know if they have a trio stem pattern.

Steve


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

*Mystery Resolved*

The mystery of the tree has been resolved. It is a plum tree! But not a black plum. A mustery tree that drove many of us plum crazy trying to figure it out. :sarcastic:

Thanks to all of you for your efforts. 

The shape and bark of the tree was what caught my interest. The color of the blossoms also had a green shade I had not seen before.

Here are the latest pictures. The last picture is of fruit picked up off the ground.


----------



## Hermansclork892 (Aug 9, 2014)

crab apple


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hermansclork892 said:


> crab apple


John
Its actually a plum tree.


----------

